# Ingrown Hairs on your neck?



## Louis (Jun 30, 2009)

I struggled with this for a long time, used electric and regular razors, but after googling and a bit of research I switched to Veet, the hair removal cream.

It really helped me a lot, i have some old scars that are going away but the actual bumps are right gone, I cant use it on my face but I didnt have a problem with ingrown hair their thankfully, except for one small patch i just shave carefully.

Hope this helps some people, and I used to mistake ingrown hairs for acne too, for those who still have problems make sure your treating it the right way.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

I've never had an ingrown hair, so no personal experience.

I've read this is a big problem for black men who get it from shaving, forcing them to use some hair removal product instead of shaving. I think there is a powder form of hair remover specifically for black guys who have that problem. I heard about it long ago & remember seeing it on the shelf at a Walmart just recently.

I read it's a problem for black guys as their hair curls and digs into the skin, while mine just sticks out straight and thus can't become ingrown.

The context I heard about it involved women who wanted to remove hair from an area SAS mods would likely prefer I not mention.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

UltraShy said:


> I've read this is a big problem for black men who get it from shaving, forcing them to use some hair removal product instead of shaving. I think there is a powder form of hair remover specifically for black guys who have that problem. I heard about it long ago & remember seeing it on the shelf at a Walmart just recently.
> 
> I read it's a problem for black guys as their hair curls and digs into the skin, while mine just sticks out straight and thus can't become ingrown.


It's true that ingrown hairs hit us pretty hard & it's one reason I hate shaving. I was never taught how to shave with a regular razor so I've only ever used electrics but over time I've learned for me once every 2 weeks will produce little or no ingrown hairs/razor bumps. That said I usually have some form of beard as well which solves that problem as well. I have no clue about the products you mention, I tried a few that are sort of like aftershaves to prevent the bumps but I found them to skin drying garbage that's rather expensive


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

Aspirin crushed up with water or alcohol is awesome for getting rid of ingrown hairs.

I have never tried Veet, though.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

pita said:


> Aspirin crushed up with water or alcohol is awesome for getting rid of ingrown hairs.
> 
> I have never tried Veet, though.


Are you serious? Who taught you that? Who is this guru of everyday products & body care?


----------



## Misanthropic (Jun 25, 2010)

I used to get ingrown hair/razor bumps/disgusting rash whenever I shaved the hair at the bottom of my neck with a razors. _Jesus_. I could barely turn my head for a couple weeks and it looked so nasty. It gives me the willies just remembering it.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

LaRibbon said:


> Asprin has salicylic acid which is an anti-inflammatory. You can crush up asprin and put it on most skin irritations like ingrown hairs, acne, dermatitis...and it will help cool down the inflamation. Salicylic acid is often the main ingredient in acne facial washes, dermatitis shampoos etc. Crushing asprin is just a cheaper way of treating skin irritations.


I wish I knew that, lol, I feel dumb now


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

Canadian Brotha said:


> I wish I knew that, lol, I feel dumb now


I didn't know that either.



LaRibbon said:


> Asprin has salicylic acid which is an anti-inflammatory. You can crush up asprin and put it on most skin irritations like ingrown hairs, acne, dermatitis...and it will help cool down the inflamation. Salicylic acid is often the main ingredient in acne facial washes, dermatitis shampoos etc. Crushing asprin is just a cheaper way of treating skin irritations.


Any ideas on how to deal with the actual ingrown hair once the inflammation goes down?


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

LaRibbon said:


> ^ Exfoliate. They will come out on their own in time. Gosh, you guys really need chicks to teach you stuff.


:lol Oh I knew the exfoliating thing, I just thought you had some ingenious idea that would make them pop out by themselves with minimal work involved. :b


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

LaRibbon said:


> Asprin has salicylic acid which is an anti-inflammatory. You can crush up asprin and put it on most skin irritations like ingrown hairs, acne, dermatitis...and it will help cool down the inflamation. Salicylic acid is often the main ingredient in acne facial washes, dermatitis shampoos etc. Crushing asprin is just a cheaper way of treating skin irritations.


Now, I didn't know aspirin had it - acetysalicylic acid yes - but I didn't know you could put it on acne. I could use a dab of a paste on my temples/forehead occasionally. I guess having acne at 35 will keep me looking young.


----------



## Favturquoise (Sep 19, 2010)

I just hate it when I go to rub a mans face to give him sweet kisses and instead I feel a scrubbing pad! Please see your dermatologist because if you are African American, it can turn into keloids.


----------



## PGVan (May 22, 2004)

I just bought Nair For Men. Should be interesting.


----------

